# When you go out to take photos, do you go alone or with someone?



## erotavlas (Oct 29, 2013)

When you decide to go and capture some cool images, do you go alone or take someone with you?  I know it might depend on the situation, but I'm thinking mostly of times when you need to do something that takes time like long exposure stuff, hiking in the wilderness, or roaming the city.  Not tourist type photos in which case you have greater chance of being with someone.


----------



## limr (Oct 29, 2013)

On weekends, my boyfriend and I often go shooting together. During the week, we have different schedules so for the most part, our picture-taking outings are alone. If he didn't like photography, or if I didn't have a boyfriend, then I'd pretty much always be by myself. I feel no need to bring someone along with me when I want to spend time shooting. I enjoy it as a solitary activity and can't be bothered to deal with someone else - explaining what I'm doing, or justifying how much time I'm spending on a shot, or being annoyed if they ask me if they can try a shot or two.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 29, 2013)

I love the social elements of going with someone on these things but I find I do my best work when I'm alone and not distracted.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 29, 2013)

I try to take someone with me, even if it's one of my kids. I had a blast going on the Worldwide photo walk this month, so I need to find some photographer friends to go shoot with.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 29, 2013)

I do both.  I have friends that like to go out and shoot, but when we go out we generally diverge and lose track of each other.

But I find I do my best when I'm alone.


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 29, 2013)

Usually alone.  When I go with someone, I almost always find that one of us is waiting on the other off and on all the time, and in larger settings, it seems like the group slowly dissolves until I'm shooting on my own anyhow.  I tend to get wrapped up in shots enough to exceed the patience of a lot of other people.


----------



## erotavlas (Oct 29, 2013)

I guess I'm similar, I prefer to go taking pictures alone.  I don't really have any friends into photography, so if I did take someone I feel like I would just bore them as they wait for me every time I stop.  However there are cases when I wish I had someone with me and I didn't, Like when I go hiking in a provincial or national park.  I feel like it may be safer to be with someone when your in the vicinity of certain types of wildlife.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 29, 2013)

When I shoot for me I prefer to go alone. Every once in a while my second shooter and I will go out and shoot together. That is always fun too. I do think I am less distracted when I am alone!


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 30, 2013)

I generally shoot alone expect on rare occasions when I shoot with the local photography meetup groups. It does get a little hairy shooting alone in some places, especially downtown or crawling around the river at night. 

If you're going to do this, I suggest developing a sense of awareness. I grew up in a rough neighbor hood, so it comes second nature. I also suggest carrying a can of Pepper Spray. I've studied Martial Arts and have taken the state CHL requirement classes to carry a concealed firearm. Even with that, I still carry a can of Pepper spray.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 30, 2013)

alone


----------



## AceCo55 (Oct 30, 2013)

Prefer to go alone - less distractions and I can go at my own pace.
My daughter doesn't live at home anymore but when we get together, we will often go out shooting photographs together.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 30, 2013)

erotavlas said:


> When you decide to go and capture some cool images, do you go alone or take someone with you?  I know it might depend on the situation, but I'm thinking mostly of times when you need to do something that takes time like long exposure stuff, hiking in the wilderness, or roaming the city.  Not tourist type photos in which case you have greater chance of being with someone.



I walk alone - so that when needed I can pause and stare into the dark abyss of my soul - rotfl.  Plus it's cheaper if I stop for coffee


----------



## Overread (Oct 30, 2013)

I find that if you go out with friends/family on a trip that isn't about photography it can be harder to focus on the photography because you're the only one really doing it. Casual people expect you to point - click - move on whilst photographers tend to want to spend a good 20 mins trying for the right angle/settings/scene. So as a result the two don't really merge all that well. 

As such I tend to sometimes even leave the big camera behind when socialising because it just gets in the way and either breaks you out of things or it ends up being a big dead weight that you never use.


Going out with other photographers or people who have hteir own thing to do as well tends to work better; you can split up and take your time and just amble along at your rate a little more. The pressure to be social is reduced and when out with another photographer the social side is often reflected in the photography side so it compliments directly. 


Alone also works well; you've no pressure save your own time constraints so you can focus purely on what you want to do. No pressure to chit chat - or keep up - or remember where the heck you last saw them etc....


----------



## sm4him (Oct 30, 2013)

It does depend. Sometimes I go with my sister; both of us are enough into photography that we can spend hours in the same place and not feel like the other person is getting antsy to leave.

However, when I go out to do bird photography, I usually go alone, because that seems to be the ONE thing she just doesn't have the patience for. She wants to go somewhere, find the birds and get their pictures and then move to the next spot. I sometimes spend HOURS in a favorite spot waiting for the birds to come to me.
Yesterday, however, was the first time in a while when I started to question the intelligence of that. I was about two hours from home, and had been trampling through the marsh and muck, then came to an impassable spot, so I had to go up into the woods to try to get any farther out along the lake. Well, that ended up being QUITE the adventure--and not really in a good way--and at one point I had to carefully hop from rock to rock across a stream, with my D7000 and the heavy Sigma 150-500. I lost my balance--didn't fall into the water, but I did bang my knee on another rock pretty good. I have almost no cartilage in my knees and so hitting them against anything, or even kneeling on the ground, can be extremely painful. I realized I could be in a pretty tough situation if I hurt myself out there, that far away from home, and couldn't drive back.

But I doubt seriously I'll stop going out alone...I'll just stop trying to forge streams. Maybe.


----------



## Overread (Oct 30, 2013)

Wildlife photographers have a licence to wear kneepads and not look stupid  

Once tried kneeling down on gravel for a shot - GAH the pain in the knee at that (and then having to get up after - all that camera gear adds weight you don't expect until you're kneeling on it )


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 30, 2013)

I'd prefer to bring my girlfriend, if I had one.  So I'm alone all of the time.  I can't bring the kids, they wouldn't want to sit still.
Of course, taking pics of the kids sports I'm with a bunch of people


----------



## kathyt (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh yeah, none of my non-photography friends like to go anywhere with me when I have my camera with me. They actually make fun of me a bit. "Hold on....I will catch up in just a minute....you guys go ahead....just one more second....."  Repeat and repeat.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 30, 2013)

Photography is a lonely business.


----------



## runnah (Oct 30, 2013)

It's my escape and personal time. My wife always wants to go with me but I shout "Leave me alone I am making art!!!!".


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 30, 2013)

sashbar said:


> Photography is a lonely business.



Even though I'm not normally with other people when I'm taking pictures, I never feel alone.  Not in a bad way at any rate.  For me it's time to myself, time that I can just relax and do something totally selfish without feelilng the need to meet anyone elses expectations but my own.  If I feel like standing in the same spot for over an hour waiting for just the right lighting or just the right shot I can, without having to worry about how anyone else might be affected by that.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 30, 2013)

Almost without exception, the only other person I shoot with is my brother. He's a busy guy, though, so I tend to fly solo most of the time, and that's perfectly cool with me...


----------



## rlemert (Oct 30, 2013)

When my son is home from college, we sometimes go out to shoot together. He's into photography perhaps a bit more than I am, so we understand and tolerate each others frequent pauses. (The darned kid also has the audacity to be better at it than I am.)

  My wife does not share our interest, so when I go out with her I get a lot of impatient toe-tapping. This usually occurs when we're going to some event that we want to see anyway, and I'm just bringing my camera along to take advantage of the opportunity.

  (I do need to get out without her now and then, don't I?)


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 30, 2013)

rlemert said:


> When my son is home from college, we sometimes go out to shoot together. He's into photography perhaps a bit more than I am, so we understand and tolerate each others frequent pauses. (The darned kid also has the audacity to be better at it than I am.)
> 
> My wife does not share our interest, so when I go out with her I get a lot of impatient toe-tapping. This usually occurs when we're going to some event that we want to see anyway, and I'm just bringing my camera along to take advantage of the opportunity.
> 
> (I do need to get out without her now and then, don't I?)



Funny isn't it, how tolerant and patient you are required to be when she's shopping for shoes?  Lol


----------



## limr (Oct 30, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> rlemert said:
> 
> 
> > When my son is home from college, we sometimes go out to shoot together. He's into photography perhaps a bit more than I am, so we understand and tolerate each others frequent pauses. (The darned kid also has the audacity to be better at it than I am.)
> ...



Bah! Most women know enough to leave men at home when shopping for shoes.


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 30, 2013)

This is actually a problem for me.  I prefer to shoot with someone else.  The reason for this is that I am not a Wyoming native, and Wyoming uses the word "road" very loosely.  Most of the county roads are not mapped and are dirt roads.  Of course, all the best scenic spots are off the beaten path.  For this reason I prefer to go with someone familiar with the area.  My problem here is two-fold.  One, I have a 2 year old and my husband works a lot of overtime.  I hate leaving him with a sitter because he is at daycare 5 days a week and more likely than not, I won't have cell service if he has an emergency.  Secondly, I don't have a lot of friends who are into photography.  So, ultimately I have been packing the kid into the Explorer, turning on a Thomas the Tank movie and off roading it as much as I dare.  I have learned a few things though.  1.  Always bring water, snacks and a sippy cup.  2. Probably should start traveling armed. Wyoming is an open carry state so that makes it easier. 3. Prepare for weather from all 4 seasons... you just never know here.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 30, 2013)

Alone it's my personal time like a little mini vacation away from the wife and kids with no distractions.


----------



## FanBoy (Oct 30, 2013)

I consider going out on photo shoots as an insular experience.

Besides, my cat would probably get bored.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 30, 2013)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > rlemert said:
> ...



Hmm.. guess my ex-wife isn't like most women.   That might also explain the divorce.. lol


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 30, 2013)

As I don't know anyone where I am that also love Photography I am generally alone, also helps clear the brain of every day stress so no real complaints. But as my camera is always with me on 90% of my excursions out and about my wife and two mutts can be with me at times.


----------



## JTPhotography (Oct 30, 2013)

Alone. I can spend 30 minutes on the ground trying to shoot a mushroom or bug, people get really bored with that and I find myself rushing. Too distracting. I also don't understand people who shoot in groups and do these "photo walks". It is a good social thing, but not good for photography. I prefer to shoot my own thing, not copy others, and not have others copy me. We have a few spots around here where a group of 10 people will show up to shoot a sunset, they line their tripods up and take the same shot. What is the point? Having said that, I always have a camera with me and have captured some cool shots just walking around and snapping while out on a day trip or at the beach or park, no pressure. I usually do that with a large aperture prime, or my 14-24. That is fun.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 31, 2013)

Almost always alone when I do my macro and lightning. I like to spend that time listening to my radio/podcast shows while shooting.

Only time I really go shooting with anyone is Ren Fest and thats because there are hundreds of other people there with cameras as well. I'm the only one in my group of friends that brings the camera everywhere and takes pictures of a lot of things/people.


----------



## MiFleur (Oct 31, 2013)

I prefer alone too, except with my sister who is also getting lost in the moment, others expect me to point and shoot, and than I feel the pressure to move on. My shots when I am with people are never as good as the ones I take when I am alone, it is like I am giving myself the right to really see when there is nobody else around.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 31, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> This is actually a problem for me.  I prefer to shoot with someone else.  The reason for this is that I am not a Wyoming native, and *Wyoming uses the word "road" very loosely.  Most of the county roads are not mapped and are dirt roads.*  Of course, all the best scenic spots are off the beaten path.  For this reason I prefer to go with someone familiar with the area.  My problem here is two-fold.  One, I have a 2 year old and my husband works a lot of overtime.  I hate leaving him with a sitter because he is at daycare 5 days a week and more likely than not, I won't have cell service if he has an emergency.  Secondly, I don't have a lot of friends who are into photography.  So, ultimately I have been packing the kid into the Explorer, turning on a Thomas the Tank movie and off roading it as much as I dare.  I have learned a few things though.  1.  Always bring water, snacks and a sippy cup.  2. Probably should start traveling armed. Wyoming is an open carry state so that makes it easier. 3. Prepare for weather from all 4 seasons... you just never know here.



^Hahaha, the bolded part sounds like the mountains and back-backroads around here! I've always said the complete lack of road signage is just East Tennesseean's way of saying "If you don't know what road this is, you don't belong here." :lmao:
Fortunately, I've lived here all my life (well, except for a 12-year stint in Atlanta) so I can usually find my way around.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 31, 2013)

Always on my own because i upset everyone so i have to go on my own 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Overread (Oct 31, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Always on my own because i upset everyone so i have to go on my own



That and that film camera you carry likely smells funny - like all icky film stuff does


----------



## gsgary (Nov 1, 2013)

Overread said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Always on my own because i upset everyone so i have to go on my own
> ...



But its worth a lot of money and does not smell thats me

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 1, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...




Just looking around for the TMI button - lol


----------



## slackercruster (Nov 1, 2013)

I will go with non shooting wife. Otherwise I don't go in for these roving packs of photogs...I go solo.


----------



## daarksun (Nov 16, 2013)

My wife will go with me if we are both off from work. Other than that I have no one to shoot with. I do have a friend that went out and spent the money on a nice Canon, but doesn't seem interested in learning how to use it on his own. I am not interested in trying to take photos and teach someone to use their camera in the manual mode at the same time.


----------



## sleist (Nov 16, 2013)

I go alone.  If I shoot with anyone it's my son.
But even when I shoot with my son, we tend to wander off in different directions so I think I'm alone then too.
I need to get into a certain place in my head and distractions make that difficult to achieve and sustain.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh, I would so prefer to go out alone, but my health doesn't permit that, so my husband is always along. At times he will go off in another direction with our dog and leave me to do my thing, but most of the time he stays with me. I do appreciate his attentiveness, however I don't appreciate his suggestions and directions on how I should shoot a scene or whatever the subject may be at the time. I can't tell you how many times I have been ready to press the shutter and he yells - wait! And either steps on what I'm about to shoot, scares it away trying to move a branch he thinks is in my way, or rearranges the leaves or twigs I'm looking at into an obviously arranged pattern! On the street while shooting architecture, I have my shot lined up and he starts pointing and waving his hands around like a movie director suggesting other scenarios!  Impatience is another draw back of having him with me; he expects me to just aim quickly and shoot, so we can get on with our walk. I do my best work alone, which usually means - at home, which is one of the reasons I have started doing still life and the impressionistic floral - its mine and I can do it at home and alone! - lol


----------



## Stevepwns (Nov 17, 2013)

My girlfriend and I go a lot of places together.  She uses my back up gear or anything I am not using at that time.  We have found this to be a great time to spend together.  I do however go about it alone a lot.  I like the quiet, and the peacefulness.  Being alone with my random thoughts and the escape of it all is almost as fulfilling as taking a perfect shot.


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Nov 17, 2013)

I always have company when I go.






Riding in the back of my pick up. and going places is what they live for. Pretty tough not to take them, they hear the keys rattle and they are ready to go.


----------



## limr (Nov 17, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Nov 17, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> This is actually a problem for me. I prefer to shoot with someone else. The reason for this is that I am not a Wyoming native, and Wyoming uses the word "road" very loosely. Most of the county roads are not mapped and are dirt roads. Of course, all the best scenic spots are off the beaten path. For this reason I prefer to go with someone familiar with the area. My problem here is two-fold. One, I have a 2 year old and my husband works a lot of overtime. I hate leaving him with a sitter because he is at daycare 5 days a week and more likely than not, I won't have cell service if he has an emergency. Secondly, I don't have a lot of friends who are into photography. So, ultimately I have been packing the kid into the Explorer, turning on a Thomas the Tank movie and off roading it as much as I dare. I have learned a few things though. 1. Always bring water, snacks and a sippy cup. 2. Probably should start traveling armed. Wyoming is an open carry state so that makes it easier. 3. Prepare for weather from all 4 seasons... you just never know here.



They don't call it the state where men are men and sheep are nervous for nothing. 
I lived in your neck of the woods for years. I have been snowed in on the 4th of july in the wind rivers mtn range.
It is no country to get caught flat footed in a freak snow storm. If you are going to be out cell phone coverage then get a CB and learn how to use it............................................................. 
I trapped Bob cat and mtn Lion when I was in high school for extra cash when I lived there. Look out for Big Foot lol


----------



## Hampiainen (Nov 18, 2013)

I dont have either much friends who are into photography. Usually i'm going shooting alone, but lately my one friend have started to like and interest photography, so he's been my model


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 18, 2013)

Ihatemymoney said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > This is actually a problem for me. I prefer to shoot with someone else. The reason for this is that I am not a Wyoming native, and Wyoming uses the word "road" very loosely. Most of the county roads are not mapped and are dirt roads. Of course, all the best scenic spots are off the beaten path. For this reason I prefer to go with someone familiar with the area. My problem here is two-fold. One, I have a 2 year old and my husband works a lot of overtime. I hate leaving him with a sitter because he is at daycare 5 days a week and more likely than not, I won't have cell service if he has an emergency. Secondly, I don't have a lot of friends who are into photography. So, ultimately I have been packing the kid into the Explorer, turning on a Thomas the Tank movie and off roading it as much as I dare. I have learned a few things though. 1. Always bring water, snacks and a sippy cup. 2. Probably should start traveling armed. Wyoming is an open carry state so that makes it easier. 3. Prepare for weather from all 4 seasons... you just never know here.
> ...



Bigfoot?  In Wyoming?  Don't be ridiculous.  

I moved to Nebraska years ago.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 18, 2013)

There's this two year old that tags along with me just about everywhere. When I get a chance to be alone, I go and do it. Otherwise, it's "DADA! COOKIES!" every 8 seconds.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 18, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> There's this two year old that tags along with me just about everywhere. When I get a chance to be alone, I go and do it. Otherwise, it's "DADA! COOKIES!" every 8 seconds.



Savor it now.  Right now you are a god like being in the mind of that child.  12 years from now you'll be the biggest idiot that ever walked the face of the earth, more embarrasing to have around that Peter Griffin and Homer Simpson combined, and you'll be lucky to get the kid to grunt in your general direction occasionally.. lol


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 18, 2013)

I usually end up going alone, since usually no one else is crazy enough to come with me.  So typically hike alone (or with my dog) for 3-4 days in the High Sierra back country.  I've nearly done myself in on three occasions, so alone in the remote wilderness is not for the feint of heart.


----------



## Tom47 (Nov 19, 2013)

I usually go it alone.  I hate to have someone waiting for me.  There is one guy that always wants to go along but he is a big distraction.  He asks more questions than anyone person that I know.  I really prefer to go it alone.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not at a point where i can go on auto-pilot. I have to constantly remember how everything works and how to frame my shots to get the composition right. Having someone with me would be disasters.


----------



## Tailgunner (Nov 19, 2013)

Ihatemymoney said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > This is actually a problem for me. I prefer to shoot with someone else. The reason for this is that I am not a Wyoming native, and Wyoming uses the word "road" very loosely. Most of the county roads are not mapped and are dirt roads. Of course, all the best scenic spots are off the beaten path. For this reason I prefer to go with someone familiar with the area. My problem here is two-fold. One, I have a 2 year old and my husband works a lot of overtime. I hate leaving him with a sitter because he is at daycare 5 days a week and more likely than not, I won't have cell service if he has an emergency. Secondly, I don't have a lot of friends who are into photography. So, ultimately I have been packing the kid into the Explorer, turning on a Thomas the Tank movie and off roading it as much as I dare. I have learned a few things though. 1. Always bring water, snacks and a sippy cup. 2. Probably should start traveling armed. Wyoming is an open carry state so that makes it easier. 3. Prepare for weather from all 4 seasons... you just never know here.
> ...





Citizen Band radios probably want do much better since they use poor frequencies and operate like most radios on line of site. She would be better off buying a 2mm Ham radio or Sat phone. Another option is emergency GPS STOP locating device. You can buy them at BestBuy and they can send a distress signal at a touch of a button. A lot of mountain climbers or serious off roaders use them. They can even be set up in a manner that your family/friends can track your every movement via the internet. I've had friends do this when they was out camping and offloading in the Mojave desert and it was pretty cool. Think of it as "Life Alert" for campers and adventures. 

SPOT Personal Tracker, Outdoor Safety GPS Tracker, Emergency GPS Locator Device from BackCountry Adventures in BC Canada


----------



## EAMArt (Nov 21, 2013)

I wish I would shoot alone but I don't have a car license. (I'm working on that.) So I'm stuck with my husband that keeps on complaining that I stop and take toooooooo many pictures. That we don't have enough computer space and that I don't do anything with most of them..... I need a NY photo friend.


----------



## Overread (Nov 21, 2013)

EAM there must be several NY camera clubs - do a search and see if you can find some and see what they are like. Most will have day trips and other events through the year to attend. Most tend to focus on competitions and lectures in winter (gets cold to be outside) with more trips in the summer.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 21, 2013)

Most often I am with wifey (85% or more-ish).  I absolutely enjoy that we spend that time together and get a little disappointed when she is not feeling up to the 10 hour walks/talks/stalks.

However, I have really enjoyed the few times I have gone alone.


----------



## Tailgunner (Nov 21, 2013)

EAMArt said:


> I wish I would shoot alone but I don't have a car license. (I'm working on that.) So I'm stuck with my husband that keeps on complaining that I stop and take toooooooo many pictures. That we don't have enough computer space and that I don't do anything with most of them..... I need a NY photo friend.



As mentioned above, there must be a ton of Photography clubs in the NYC area. Just do a search on Photography Meetup groups.


----------



## limr (Nov 21, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> EAMArt said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I would shoot alone but I don't have a car license. (I'm working on that.) So I'm stuck with my husband that keeps on complaining that I stop and take toooooooo many pictures. That we don't have enough computer space and that I don't do anything with most of them..... I need a NY photo friend.
> ...


 
Thirded.

If you're not interested in taking photos of the things in the city itself (and lord knows you don't need a car for that!), you can also take Metro North out of the city. There are tons of interesting places to shoot that are within walking distance of a dozen or more train stations in the northern suburbs (I'm sure that's true for the PATH and LIRR, but I just don't know about those lines).


----------

